# Need opinions on clown masks



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the costume for the clown room of my haunt. I'm not good with make-up so I need a little help choosing a mask. 
Here's my costume:









Here's the first mask. 
My wife and son say it goes better with the outfit and 
would be more creepy to the tots.









Here's the second one.
I think I like that the mouth would be mine making the speaking and mouth expressions better. 
I'd add blue makeup around my eyes and red around my mouth.









Both are cheap, around 20 bucks.
Which would be better in y'all opinions?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I prefer the second as well. And just for the exact reasons you mention.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with your wife and son.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish that the second were more brighter/colorful. 
Something I did not mention is that my wife and I are going to a couple of adult costume parties. 
It's silly but I would not have to take the second mask off to comsume brewskis.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I think either one would look great, but the second would give you more freedom & comfort from the wearer's standpoint...


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

1st one almost looks like one from Killer Klowns from outerspace.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely the second one.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

If I go with the second one, should I dirty the costume up a bit?
The second mask seems like the kind of clown that would be a psycho clown with a chainsaw or something.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely dirty/ distress the costume a bit. Looking at that mask, I see a character with some underlying psychological issues. Possibly even grow some two or three day stubble on your chin and get some tooth stain as well. 

In my mind, I'm hearing this perverse old washed up carny making ribald jokes and lecherous suggestions to people. He could be a coffee drinker, a cigar smoker, etc. He hasn't washed in a while and has a slight twitch to his neck. A gravelly voice that sounds like one foot in the grave and the other on the edge of it. If you can wear contact lenses, the eyes are different colors. Possibly fray the hair spikes out a little bit, to help carry the idea of poor personal hygiene.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Definitely dirty/ distress the costume a bit. Looking at that mask, I see a character with some underlying psychological issues. Possibly even grow some two or three day stubble on your chin and get some tooth stain as well.
> 
> In my mind, I'm hearing this perverse old washed up carny making ribald jokes and lecherous suggestions to people. He could be a coffee drinker, a cigar smoker, etc. He hasn't washed in a while and has a slight twitch to his neck. A gravelly voice that sounds like one foot in the grave and the other on the edge of it. If you can wear contact lenses, the eyes are different colors. Possibly fray the hair spikes out a little bit, to help carry the idea of poor personal hygiene.


I think I'm sold now. Those are awesome ideas! 
I had thought of the teeth but not contacts. 
I already have a goatee but I'll shorten it a bit.
The clown room has a wheel of death with a corpse on it spinning and 
full of knives. I think it will go great with it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

You could use acrylics to add color, I think.
I have a friend - also a haunter - who is a real clown. For what its' worth, he says that people seem more afraid of the real clowns than the demented ones.

I would think the old, washed up clown who is more or less unaware of his condition would be pretty cool.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I got my mask today.
In full costume and with a little blue and red makeup around the mouth and eyes, it should be creepy.
I suppose I'll shave too.










Thanks for the help y'all. I'm glad I got this one that allows mouth movement and easy access for drinking and eating.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I *love* the polka-dot meat cleaver...


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice y'all. I loved the mask!
I'm so glad I went with it. Some people even thought it was all make-up.
The free mouth and blacked out teeth made it so much better to act like a 
maniacal clown.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look great! In a sick and twisted, maniacal kind of way. Thanks for posting a picture of how it turned out. I was wondering about it. Do you have a pic of your wife too?


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

I second the second one


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the first one best, but both would work.


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you made the right choice with the second mask and dirty up the costume for sure. I am kind of a mask fanatic so I like both, but for what you want to do the second is the best.


----------

